# Perch Party Updates



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder of the days events.

The fishing will be whenever you get on the ice.
The eariler you start, the better the Perch fishing will be.

You can fish anywhere on Pineview that you want.
FRS 2 way radios will be in use on channel 7-0.
There will not be prizes for fish caught.
Tickets will be handed out at Chris's for the drawing prizes. The drawing will be starting at about 2:00pm.

I will be set up on the North side of Cemetery Point.
The parking is free and the parking lot is plowed.

I will have an auger with me, if you need some holes drilled.
I will also be happy to help with tips on ice fishing.

We will wind down the fishing at about 1:00pm and head over to Chris's Cafe in Huntsville for lunch on your own and drawings for door prizes.

We don't want everyone to show up at Chris's at the same time. This would make it hard for them to cook the orders in a timely manor.
Show up any time from 1:00 to 2:00ish.

Remember that there will be live music to entertain us, so the wait hopefully be very inconvenient.

*One change that I need to mention.*

Today we were told that because we opted to go with the open menu and not have a catered buffet, Chris's doesn't want anyone to bring their own lunch in.
I can see their point and I hope that this won't be a problem for anyone.
My suggestion would be to simply eat your lunch on the ice and stop in to Chris's for a Coke or hot chocolate and a drawing ticket.

Drawings will be held at 3 different times, 1/2 hour apart, starting at about 2:00pm.

We have some very nice prizes that have been donated by forum members and also from a few vendors.
If you have items to donate, please PM me with what you have.
Bring your donated items to Chris's around 2:00pm.

See you on the 29th,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done Dale.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

I just hope the weather cools down so the ice will be safe to walk on still! -)O(-


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Brooks Rees said:


> I just hope the weather cools down so the ice will be safe to walk on still! -)O(-


I was on PV today with my snowmobile and rode all over the bay between Cemetery Point and Browning Point. Drilled about a dozen holes and never found any ice less than 6 inches thick. You'll be just fine next weekend.


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Anybody fished PV today or yesterday? Wondering about ice quality & if there is slush present. :?:


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be there, just not be able to go to chris's


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Per my intel shorelines are fine...we're headed up to PV tomorrow Friday taking the sled and will provide ice conditions tomorrow. I'm the overly cautious one...so FWIW...taking the snowmobile and I'll letcha know bout this time tomorrow if not sooner using my cell iphone as an older person bare with me on that....but I can tell you the 'main body' will be fine shorelines are the question. More to follow.... 

Soooooooooo looking forward to Saturday and putting UWN names to faces...THANK YOU GRANDPA D!....going to be lots of fun on the ice and those going to Chris' Cafe...see you Saturday...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Where is Chris' Cafe?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

KennyC said:


> Where is Chris' Cafe?


Larissa and I are going Kenny don't worry,you have passed it everytime you went up the canyon.It is on the right just before the Anderson Cove campground.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder that Chris's used to have a Bar inside the store. 
There is a new owner now and the Bar is gone.
I say this because I worry that some members may not come to the Post Party, thinking that it will be in a Bar. [Childern]
Not the case.
Please come up to the Post Party, even if you don't ice fish,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Dude... Im getting excited!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How about bringing some masking tape and a felt pen so we can put names on.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How about bringing some masking tape and a felt pen so we can put names on.


We have a Forum Member [fish1on] bringing Name Tags that he is donating.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":3srjflx3]How about bringing some masking tape and a felt pen so we can put names on.


We have a Forum Member [fish1on] bringing Name Tags that he is donating.[/quote:3srjflx3]
8)


----------



## WaveWolf (Jan 24, 2011)

The ice was good at Browning Point yesterday, however I did notice four emergency rescue vehicles over at the miidle inlet when I was leaving. I don't know what happened.
The ice did not look good over in that area.
It was 12 degrees in Morgan this morning.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

WaveWolf said:


> The ice was good at Browning Point yesterday, however I did notice four emergency rescue vehicles over at the miidle inlet when I was leaving. I don't know what happened.
> The ice did not look good over in that area.


The crews have been there, off and on, all week. I wondered also what they could be doing? Training??


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ice on Pineview is safe. We were there today 7" solid clear ice with 2" snow cone and about 3" very fine snow on top. No real change at all from last weekends report...

Temp on arrival was 14* at 0745 departure temp was 28* at 4PM...I'm think'n it probably did hit the 30s* 

No slush to be found. ATVs and other snowmobiles on the ice...no issues... Shorelines are solid and we launched from the Port Ramp...two tracks going in and once to the larger parking area lots of ruts and bumpy from previous vehicles...I drive a durango and had no problems. The boat ramp has snow but some areas on the ramp don't...not an issue though...ice ridges pushed up but again solid...

The only problem we encountered today was FOG and I mean it was FOGGIE!!!....Pineview was socked in and impossible to know where you were couldn't see more than 25' in front of us...so if you're taking a machine tomorrow be prepared for Fog and we're think'n it will again be very nasty fog...took a good hour plus for the fog to burn off somewhat so we could make out shorelines...made it very hard to get to the fish'n zone...had to move several times as we couldn't see a darn thing again for an hour plus...

Once the fog monster lifted it was a beautiful sunny day...fish'n was good...no slabo Crappie but did manage some 7-8" Perch and about the same size Crappie...lots of dinks...see ya tomorrow drive safely and it's going to be a fun day!!!!


----------

